# Liquid soap using Melt and pour



## bodyrocks

Is it possible, does anybody know to make a liquid soap using melt and pour soap base as opposed to hot or cold process. 
I'm wanting to make not only liquid soap but an ice cream soap - semi liquid.

I am sure I've heard someone say it is possible, but I can't find a recipe or tutorial for anything but hot or cold process.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## krissy

http://scavenge.localgringos.com/2007/0 ... o-lye.aspx


google found you one...


----------



## bodyrocks

Thank you so much!!!    I googled it and came up with only hot process.

I'm very grateful to you. x


----------



## heartsong

this is something I just happened to stumble on noodling around the net...I have no idea if this will work, but next time I'm home I'm going to try it.  http://scavenge.localgringos.com/2007/08/07/supersimple-liquid-soap-making--no-lye.aspx


----------



## heartsong

okay, while I was home I did an experiment...4 FLUID oz's of water & 28 GRAMS honey M&P...I heated the water in the microwave & stirred in the M&P until completely dispersed...it took alooong time to set up, kinda like thin jello...I used my manual mini whisk and stirred gently and it was a medium/light gel...let it sit on the counter another 24 hrs, stirring ocassionally just to see if it would set up again, but it didn't...I added a few drops of peppermint e/o and put it in a pump...this is extremely gentle and does clean pretty well...this would be fine for your odds & ends...wouldn't make a good mechanic's soap, but for normal everyday people, it should work fine.

for a bit thicker soloution, I would probably reduce the original recipe by 1/2 oz and then go from there.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Must try that! X


----------

